# full bottle of 1927 Waterfill & Frazier Whiskey???



## whiskeyfome (Jan 4, 2006)

dont know how common this is.  dont know what its worth. wondering if anyone does and could answer these 2 questions for me thanks a bunch


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 6, 2006)

1927 makes it a prohibition whiskey so it's now a Med bottle. W&F were one of the distilleries allowd to make medicinal whiskey at the time. What's the brand? Is it Thrifty Drug Store's "Old Miner"? Does it have a doctors presription on it. If not the 1927 year was probably the bottling or distilling year and it sat for 6 more years until the repeal.
 Something like that.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 8, 2006)

> hi thanks for your reply it was interesting and i looked at the bottle a little better and here is what it says........
> 
> Waterfill  & Frazier
> Special
> ...


 What size is it. If it's a nip it probably isn't that rare or valuable. I had hundreds of nips and got about a buck each. A larger bottle with no evaporation may get some attention. There are collectors of a good sipping whisky but you can't sell it that way. Make sure you say not for consumption, as a collectable only or something to that effect. Even then it may not be legal but I see it all the time
 Does it have "federal law forbids sale..." embossed on it. I'm guessing it's 1935 (1927 + 8) so it should. 
 What was the "D something" I was right about?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a Prohibition Whiskey, quite true.  I have several of these in my collection, full and sealed, however, mine have very elaborate warning labels on the reverse, and on the boxes there are notes that it is for "Medicinal Purposes Only.  Sale or use for any other purpose will cause heavy penalties to be inposed."
 The labels on the bottle, in addiation to the Medicinal Purposes Only stuff, and to be used under the direction and supervision of a doctor, also warn that the penaties are a fine of not less than $100, and not more than $1000, and a term of imprisonment not to exceed 2 years.
 If your bottle has had no evaporation, they are collectable, but be very careful how you list it for sale.  Be sure to include something to the effect that the "value of the item is not in the contents, and the contents are not fit for, nor intented for, consumption by anyone".


----------

